# Vostok- Europe Now On The Site.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just added all the Vostok-Europe watches to the web site.

I should have them in about a week.

If you wish to reserve one then please email me.

The TU-144 may be another 3 weeks.

One of my favorites :


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree with your choice Roy.









And have sent an email to proved it.









Very Nice


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I should have them in about a week.


 No sign of them, Roy?










It's been over 2 weeks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, blame Vostok-Europe.

I keep getting promised them and none show up.

I was told this week that once I have received, the few K3 submarine models that I will have, that there will be no more from the factory until December.









I should know something for sure this week but I will not have enough to fill the orders that I have already received.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Vostock have seriously underestimated the demand for certain models, especially the K3 submarine.

There seem to be some of the other models floating about but the K3 has been very popular.

Bless Russian efficiency. Just like the good old days







.

They should have realised that the "diver style" models would be the most popular







.


----------

